# Problem mit WMV-Files



## mein_name (12. November 2007)

Also ich habe 9  Videos mit Adobe Premiere als WMV ausgespielt. Mit dem VLC Player kann ich alle abspielen. Nur mit dem Media-Player von Windows funktionieren nur 3. Ich hab immer die gleichen Einstellungen benutzt.
Da es von Nöten wäre, dass alle mit dem Media Player abspielbar sein sollten, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem Konverter - die bisher von mir gefundenen können aber nur mit den 3 funktionierenden umgehen!
Was soll ich tun? Hat jemand Tipps? 

Bitte um Antworten!


----------



## chmee (12. November 2007)

Welche Fehlermeldung wird ausgegeben ?
Wird nur ein Teil gespielt ( Ton oder Bild ) ?
Welche Codecs hast Du für Ton und Bild benutzt ?

Alternativ : Rendere sie aus Premiere in einem anderen (aber gängigen) Format aus und dann konvertiere mit etwas Anderem (zB VirtualDub oder Super) oder wenn es sein soll, mit dem WME (Windows Media Encoder)

Ohne nähere Informationen lässt sich nur schwer was sagen..
mfg chmee


----------



## mein_name (13. November 2007)

Also ich habe irgendeinen Windows Media Codec benutzt, damit die Videos ja mit Windows Media Player laufen, was grundvoraussetzung war.

Nun mit dem VLC Player kann ich alle öffnen, mit dem Media Player nur 3, wobei ich meines erachtens beim Ausspielen nicht verändert habe.

Media Player schreibt: "Beim Wiedergeben der Datei ist in Windows Media Player ein Problem augetreten. Klicken Sie.. bla bla"

Da die Original-Dateien nicht mehr das sind, wollte ich sie einfach mit Virtual Dub neu konvertieren, nur der schreibt das mit ein VfW Codec fehle! Hab ich gesucht, einige installiert. Läuft trotzdem nicht.
Ich würde es verstehen wenn sie gar nicht laufen, dann müsste ich sie neu hinaufspielen, jedoch hab ich sie ja im VLC-Player!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sie neu zu konvertieren?

ciao
danke für die Antworten


----------



## chmee (13. November 2007)

VfW heisst Video for Windows und ist eine Codec-Beschreibung.
So wurden früher Codecs programmiert.

1. Schalte mal im WMP die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus. Vielleicht ist die Grafikkarte für den Fehler zuständig. 
Extras->Optionen->Leistung->Videobeschleunigung auf *Keine*

2. http://www.geocities.com/myasftools/?200713 - ASF-Tools kann Dir behiflich sein beim Reparieren.

3. http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/format/ASFViewer.aspx - ASFViewer zeigt Dir alle Infos zu den ASF/WMV Codecs an.

mfg chmee


----------

